
Oklahoma city threatens to call FBI over 'renegade' Linux maker (2006) - levthedev
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/03/24/tuttle_centos/
======
levthedev
Full email thread on the Wayback Machine (worth the read)
[https://web.archive.org/web/20080112204313/http://www.centos...](https://web.archive.org/web/20080112204313/http://www.centos.org/modules/news/article.php?storyid=127)

